# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Сценарии и программы мероприятий > Спектакли, сценки, конферанс >  Три поросенка и волк-школьный театра"Пет&

## Чара

Спектакль по пьесе О.Емельяновой"Три поросенка" в стихах.
У меня только фотографии,видео нет...Режиссура моя и куклы авторские перчаточные.Собственно,к моменту премьеры дети занимались всего полгода.



Меня можно лицезреть справа в черном костюме-приятный момент-вручение подарков юным артистам и руководителю коллектива от руководства.:smile:

----------


## МАКСИМКАА

а у вас есть литературный материал

----------


## Чара

*МАКСИМКАA*?итературный материал есть на авторском сайте Олеси Емельяновой.

----------

